

Stats Show iPhone Owners Get More Sex - stanleydrew
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/08/gadget-sex/

======
cjensenius
This was already posted a week ago...

They also have a higher occurrence of herpes, go figure.

------
MisterWebz
Nice try, Steve.

